# Bastaaa .... le bionde



## Old Fa. (21 Novembre 2006)

Vi confesso che è da molto che volevo dirla questa cosa, premetto che non ha niente di significativo, … però come cosa personale (per me) la reputo importante.

Si può sapere perché le donne ci tengono tanto ad essere bionde ? Non appena una ha dei bellissimi capelli castano chiaro finisce inesorabilmente per avere la criniera di una Barbie o simile.

Oggi, preferisco di gran lunga i capelli scuri sulle donne (quelli veri), ne ho davvero le scatole piene di toccare capelli mezzi bruciati e visibilmente finti e da bambole. Insomma, … è uno strazio questa moda del biondo a tutti i costi.

PS: Et voilà, … così adesso l’ho detta e sono contento.


----------



## La Lupa (21 Novembre 2006)

Grazie Fa.
Devo dire che adesso la mia giornata ha preso tutta un'altra piega.


----------



## Old Fa. (21 Novembre 2006)

La Lupa ha detto:
			
		

> Grazie Fa.
> Devo dire che adesso la mia giornata ha preso tutta un'altra piega.


Sei castano chiaro o castano scuro ?

Se sei scura, ... ci sposiamo ?


----------



## La Lupa (21 Novembre 2006)

Fa. ha detto:


> Sei castano chiaro o castano scuro ?
> 
> Se sei scura, ... ci sposiamo ?


Sono castano chiaro ramato.
Quindi siamo salvi.

Comunque, ti ringraziavo per la profondità del concetto.


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Novembre 2006)

Fa. ha detto:


> Vi confesso che è da molto che volevo dirla questa cosa, premetto che non ha niente di significativo, … però come cosa personale (per me) la reputo importante.


 
a."*Vi confesso* che è da molto che la volevo dire sta cosa"


b. premetto che non ha niente di significativo.


c. pero' 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ..( aggiunge ) come cosa personale la reputo importante.




Topolo! sei troppo tenero! e non arrossire!


----------



## La Lupa (21 Novembre 2006)

Che stronza.


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Novembre 2006)

Ao'...se fa l'intervista me la devo già sposare io a Lupa!


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Novembre 2006)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Che stronza.


che sei o che sono?


----------



## La Lupa (21 Novembre 2006)

Fa.?
Faaaaaa!?!?!

Dai, non fare così... torna qui...


----------



## Old Fa. (21 Novembre 2006)

La Lupa ha detto:
			
		

> Sono castano chiaro ramato.
> Quindi siamo salvi.
> 
> Comunque, ti ringraziavo per la profondità del concetto.


Beh, è una bellissima cosa quello che mi dici, ... capisco che si possa pensare  superficiale questo ... mio sfogo, ... lo dico solo perchè i capelli non importano a molti, ma pare che a molti interessano. E il colore biondo lo considero un colore miserevole.

Sono andato oggi al lavoro, non ho visto una castana chiara che non si fosse fatta bionda (diciamo conciata). Mentre aspettavo stavo ancora guardando la crescita del capello di alcune ragazze, ... maciullata dal colore precedente.

Trovo che sia una pessima "idea per capello", ... perchè non chiudere per sempre questa schifosa moda del biondo ?


----------



## Old Teleos (21 Novembre 2006)

a me le bionde piacciono, ma il meglio sono capelli neri con carnagione bianchissima...


----------



## Old Fa. (21 Novembre 2006)

Teleos ha detto:
			
		

> a me le bionde piacciono, ma il meglio sono capelli neri con carnagione bianchissima...


Beh, ma queste sono preferenze, per altro molto carine.

Ma l'idea che le bionde piacciano a tutti mi fa incazzare, ... perchè questa idea si propaga come un virus e finiscono tutte per diventare delle bionde.

Togliendosi pure un fascino, ... mah, ... ma cosa lo dico a fare ? Era solo una sfogo il mio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Novembre 2006)

*bravoooo !!!*



Fa. ha detto:


> Beh, ma queste sono preferenze, per altro molto carine.
> 
> Ma l'idea che le bionde piacciano a tutti mi fa incazzare, ... perchè questa idea si propaga come un virus e finiscono tutte per diventare delle bionde.
> 
> Togliendosi pure un fascino, ... mah, ... ma cosa lo dico a fare ? Era solo una sfogo il mio


Il mio sogno sarebbe stato essere castana chiara ..ma la natura ha disposto altrimenti...e dopo qualche tentativo giovanile ..me ne sono fatta una ragione..
Però se hai visto Shakira da mora 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   e da bionda 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ..capisci perché tante si fanno bionde..
Condivido il tuo fastidio per i capelli "cotti" ..quando tentavo di essere chiara usavo balsamo in quantità industriali per evitare l'aridità ..ma mi schiarivo solo di pochi toni e non erano molto rovinati. Dal mio punto di vista provavo fastidio a toccarmeli ...ma non a tutti dà fastidio..
Credo che le bionde con i capelli rovinati però non siano proprio neanche castano chiaro..colore che permette di schiarirsi senza troppi danni.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma essere bionde è un sogno che abbiamo sin da bambine e tutte proviamo almeno una volta ..anche perché è evidente anche il successo clamoroso che riscuotono presso gli uomini ..Fa e il marito di una mia amica escluso.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...
Ma il peggio per me sono le extention...brrrr..


----------



## Old Fa. (21 Novembre 2006)

Essere bionde è un'idea.

Ma probabilmente va bene così, ... ma non esiste al mondo che consideri una donna anche con i colpi di sole.

Ne ho piene davvero le scatole di quelle che non si tengono i loro capelli lucenti, e li scambiano per il biondo opaco.

Per fare poi tutto questo ? Lo sanno anche i sassi che i capelli di colore naturale sotto la luce rimbalzano la luce, .... il biondo rimbalza solo bruciature. Vabbè esagero, ma davvero: basta le bionde, basta davvero.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Novembre 2006)

*smettila*



Fa. ha detto:


> Essere bionde è un'idea.
> 
> Ma probabilmente va bene così, ... ma non esiste al mondo che consideri una donna anche con i colpi di sole.
> 
> ...


Eh dai ..smettila di farmi tutti questi complimenti !


----------



## MariLea (21 Novembre 2006)

*fa.*


----------



## Old Fa. (21 Novembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Eh dai ..smettila di farmi tutti questi complimenti !


Allora sei la mia ragazza  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: se non ti fai bionda pure te.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Novembre 2006)

*bionda mai più*



Fa. ha detto:


> Allora sei la mia ragazza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..mi tengo pure i bianchi 

	
	
		
		
	


	












































   ...quante brune a "una certa età" ...diventano bionde!
Io no... ne ho troppi neri


----------



## Old Fa. (22 Novembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..mi tengo pure i bianchi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allora sei la mia ragazza ?

Adesso voglio sapere una cosa: Dove sei stata tutto questo tempo ? Chi hai frequentato ? E per quale ragione mi hai ignorato ?

Ti lascio la possibilità di sorvolare una sola domanda ? Non due, ... non tre, ... una sola.

PS: evita di sorvolare la seconda.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Novembre 2006)

Fa. ha detto:


> Allora sei la mia ragazza ?
> 
> Adesso voglio sapere una cosa: Dove sei stata tutto questo tempo ? Chi hai frequentato ? E per quale ragione mi hai ignorato ?
> 
> ...


..ultimamente ...ho scarse frequentazioni


----------



## Old Fa. (22 Novembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..ultimamente ...ho scarse frequentazioni


Ma allora sei libera, possiamo fidanzarci  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: sei hai i capelli biondi rinuncia, anche i colpi di sole però.


----------



## tatitati (22 Novembre 2006)

*fa*

io sono bionda dalla nascita  

	
	
		
		
	


	




e sono fiera della mia criniera da barbie


----------



## Old babau (22 Novembre 2006)

Non mi son mai piaciute le bionde !

Le mie migliori amiche son bionde  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ho sposato una bionda!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Chi non volle bere l'acqua ci annego' dentro !


----------



## tatitati (22 Novembre 2006)

babauciccio, ma che dici? hihihihi


----------



## Non registrato (22 Novembre 2006)

MEglio le finte bione che i gli stempiati! Avete presente?


----------



## tatitati (22 Novembre 2006)

meglio le vere bionde!!! vuoi della colla per capelli ?


----------



## Lettrice (22 Novembre 2006)

BRUNETTE RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Novembre 2006)

*...e dei biondi che ne dite?*

..ho sempre apprezzato gli ex biondi ..quelli biondi da bambini...
...ma assolutamente no quelli che insistono e da adulti si schiariscono ...eccezione per Robert Redford Brad Pitt e ..simili 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ho sposato un bruno...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Novembre 2006)

*ovvio..*

...determinante è poi quel che c'è dentro la testa ..capelli biondi..castani ..neri ..rossi o ..latitanti...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Novembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...determinante è poi quel che c'è dentro la testa ..capelli biondi..castani ..neri ..rossi o ..latitanti...


E di nuovo...VIVA I MORI!!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Novembre 2006)

*..ma l'olandese?*



Lettrice ha detto:


> E di nuovo...VIVA I MORI!!!!!!


..neanche biondo?!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Novembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..neanche biondo?!!!!


L'olandese e' biondo...e infatti era tutto abaglaito...anche il colore di capelli...


----------



## Bruja (22 Novembre 2006)

*insomma*

Bionde o more, quel che conta, se proprio ci si vuole cambiare colore di capelli è che sia adeguato alla fisionomia che abbiamo.................
Ci sono bionde stoppose, rosse sgargianti e more tenebrose che denunciano la voglia di cambiare colore ma non di CURARE i capelli e di trovare il LORO giusto look !!
E comunque, rispetto tutti i gusti ma quando vedo delle improbabilissime bionde con tratti molto mediterranei arabeggianti, certe nere-blu stile Mortitia pre rigor, o certe rosse di un fulgore patetico............. penso proprio che lo specchio a casa loro non sia di nessuna utilità.
Se non si hanno i tratti somatici (e magari l'età) adatti a certe stravaganze meglio sarebbe andare prima da un visagista che consigli su cosa NON fare..........  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (22 Novembre 2006)

Come si chiamano le bionde che si tingono di scuro i capelli?

Intelligenza artificiale


----------



## Bruja (22 Novembre 2006)

*Lettrice*

Bionde in incognito...........o bionde stanche?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (22 Novembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:


> Bionde in incognito...........o bionde stanche?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non,no...solo intelligenza artificiale.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	









PS: per tutte le bionde che nessuna si offenda e' solo uno scherzo


----------



## tatitati (22 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Lettrice (22 Novembre 2006)

Come non detto....


----------



## Bruja (22 Novembre 2006)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Come non detto....


Sbaglio o tu devi essere inflazionata di bionde..........data la residenza!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (22 Novembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sbaglio o tu devi essere inflazionata di bionde..........data la residenza!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti diro' la cosa non mi disturba...ho meno concorrenza..


----------



## Old babau (22 Novembre 2006)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E di nuovo...VIVA I MORI!!!!!!


 
io son moro! 

interessa l'articolo???


----------



## sabri (22 Novembre 2006)

babau ha detto:


> io son moro!
> 
> interessa l'articolo???


un bel moraccione non si butta via..
ma è periodo di muta?


----------



## Bruja (22 Novembre 2006)

*sabri*

Era una domanda ingenua o gli stai chiedndo se soffre di calvizie .... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Non mi tirate fuori queste frecciatine ... sapete che non resisto!!
(babau niente di personale eh.... solo amore di battuta)
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (22 Novembre 2006)

babau ha detto:


> io son moro!
> 
> interessa l'articolo???


Mhhh non comprerei mai a scatola chiusa...


----------



## sabri (22 Novembre 2006)

*noooo*

nessuna ingenuità,
è che neanche io compro a scatola chiusa,
in internet  poi.... figurati !!!!!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Novembre 2006)

sabri ha detto:


> nessuna ingenuità,
> è che neanche io compro a scatola chiusa,
> in internet poi.... figurati !!!!!!!!


Già, in internet meglio usare le carte ricaricabili!


----------



## Bruja (22 Novembre 2006)

*trottolino*



trottolino ha detto:


> Già, in internet meglio usare le carte ricaricabili!


Giusto............sai com'è, di buggerature se ne prendono a ripetizione nel  mondo virtuale.

Ma sai che ti dico?....... Si cresce anche così, sono solo i peter pan quelli che non cresceranno mai!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Novembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:


> Giusto............sai com'è, di buggerature se ne prendono a ripetizione nel mondo virtuale.
> 
> Ma sai che ti dico?....... Si cresce anche così, sono solo i peter pan quelli che non cresceranno mai!!
> 
> ...


Sempre desiderato di poter volare!!


----------



## Bruja (22 Novembre 2006)

*trottolino*



trottolino ha detto:


> Sempre desiderato di poter volare!!


Stai in campana, rischi di planare contro un mattarello o una padellata  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja

 p.s. Sei incorreggibile


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Novembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:


> Stai in campana, rischi di planare contro un mattarello o una padellata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lui sarà incorreggibile Bruja, ma tu sei una potenza della natura..con la padellata mi hai fatto mori' 

sai una cosa? mi sono chiesta spesso come potrebbe un "Brujo" volendoti stare accanto


----------



## Bruja (23 Novembre 2006)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Lui sarà incorreggibile Bruja, ma tu sei una potenza della natura..con la padellata mi hai fatto mori'
> 
> sai una cosa? mi sono chiesta spesso come potrebbe un "Brujo" volendoti stare accanto


Ho due opzioni, un martire  

	
	
		
		
	


	




     o uno molto molto impegnato  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Ciao miciottina
Bruja


----------



## Old Fa. (23 Novembre 2006)

Togliamo il mio giudizio personale sulle bionde vere, ... che preferisco resti personale  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi stavo riferendo alle finte bionde, ... che ce ne sono metà di 50.000.000 in italia.


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Novembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho due opzioni, un martire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche se non martire, direi per lo meno santo!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












     (Beato non credo.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )

kissss

Feddy


----------



## Bruja (23 Novembre 2006)

*trottolino*

Stai buonino se no ti rifilo il discorso delle "beatitudini" e dopo ogni passi ci infilo un canto gregoriano.................... 
Che ti credi a me le torture della Santa Inquisizione mi fanno un baffo!!! Sono per le torture psicologiche io  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Novembre 2006)

*NOOOOOO*

Il canto gregoriano fatto dalla bruja...nooooooooooo!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Ok Ok, un dico più nulla!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	














(ps. però qualcuna che potrebbe intonarlo giusto secondo me qui si può trovare..nel qual caso...perchè no?!??! Mica mi dispiacciono!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    )


----------



## Old Fa. (23 Novembre 2006)

Nel finale dico.

W .... le more e i capelli scuri.

Hanno sempre un carattere migliore delle bionde.

PS: però, ... è solo una mia considerazione, ... naturalmente.


----------



## Bruja (23 Novembre 2006)

*Fa*



Fa. ha detto:


> Nel finale dico.
> 
> W .... le more e i capelli scuri.
> 
> ...


Naturalmente ma non vedo perchè non dovresti sostenerla.  Non l'ha mica ordinato il medico di farsi piacere le bionde.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Fa. (23 Novembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:


> Naturalmente ma non vedo perchè non dovresti sostenerla. Non l'ha mica ordinato il medico di farsi piacere le bionde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Era solo per non offendere il regimento di bionde in circolazione.

Ma è un'opinione molto generalista, e ci tenevo a precisare  qualcosa per evitarmi ....qualcosa


----------



## Bruja (23 Novembre 2006)

*Uff.......*



trottolino ha detto:


> Il canto gregoriano fatto dalla bruja...nooooooooooo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma per chi mi prendi, ti pare che li canto io, ti metto a disposizione i migliori cori di monaci............. e se sei di palato difficile anche i canti mantra dei monaci russi ortodossi.
Però se hai giù qualche preferenza a corto raggio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    puoi sempre informarti  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja (gotica)


----------



## Old Fa. (24 Novembre 2006)

Comunque ... le donne castane  sono per me le migliori.

E vorrei suggerire alle bionde qualcosa; se non non siete bionde autentiche .... scordatevi porprio di avere degli uomini al vostro fianco.

Non avete idea di quanto faccia effetto agli uomini scoprire le finte bionde, ... un po' come toccare dei seni pompati; una delusione

Non è come un uomo con il riporto, ma è simile.


----------



## Old babau (24 Novembre 2006)

RISPOSTE SPARSE:
----------------------

X tutti ! Effettivamente neppure io compro a scatola chiusa
(se volete dettagli personali chiamatemi in pvt)  

	
	
		
		
	


	





La muta?Colpito ed affondato !
venerdi' 1 dicembre ho l'appuntamento col Tricologo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





x Bruja!
Tranquilla non sono permaloso


----------



## Lettrice (24 Novembre 2006)

Fa. ha detto:


> Comunque ... le donne castane sono per me le migliori.
> 
> E vorrei suggerire alle bionde qualcosa; se non non siete bionde autentiche .... scordatevi porprio di avere degli uomini al vostro fianco.
> 
> ...


Caro Fa,

sfortunatamente non e' cosi', le bionde hanno sempre una valanga di calamari al seguito...parlo per esperienza visto che tra le mie tante colorazioni c'e' stato anche il biondo (attenzione non biondo cozza tinta...un biondino ottenuto da una varieta' di colpi di sole)...e ti assicuro che non ho mai beccato cosi' tanto in vita mia...forse solo quando li ebbi nero-blu...

per i seni pompati non lo so xche' non ne ho mai toccati...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Dicembre 2006)

*però ..però...*

Però se guardiamo questa gallery di foto di famose ...
...corriamo dal parrucchiere a farci decolorare ! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://gq.msn.it/cont/040gir/041gal/0508/1800/


----------



## MariLea (2 Dicembre 2006)

*pisellini di Mendel*

Mi sembrano assurde le predilizioni x un colore e basta,
dipende, da tante cose dipende! Mi può piacere nero rosso castano biondo....
Frassica: "non è bello quel che è bello, ma che bello! che bello! che bello!"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se poi facciamo figli con chi ha geni diversi... vengono figli bellissimi...
(però scegliamolo sempre intelligente eh!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    )


----------



## Bruja (3 Dicembre 2006)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però se guardiamo questa gallery di foto di famose ...
> ...corriamo dal parrucchiere a farci decolorare !
> 
> 
> ...


A parte che mi sembtano tutte delle donne "normalmente belle, temo che potremmo trovarne altrettante di belle ed affascinanti in una qualunque carrellaya di more, castane o rosse..........
Tanto alla fine chi ci piace non è neppure detto che sia esteticamente il nostro ideale.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Dicembre 2006)

*non le hai guardate con attenzione!*



Bruja ha detto:


> A parte che mi sembtano tutte delle donne "normalmente belle, temo che potremmo trovarne altrettante di belle ed affascinanti in una qualunque carrellaya di more, castane o rosse..........
> Tanto alla fine chi ci piace non è neppure detto che sia esteticamente il nostro ideale.
> 
> 
> ...


Sono le fotografie delle stesse attrici versione bionda e versione castana ...e fanno altra figura da bionde! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




A queste aggiungerei la cantante Shakira ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




http://www.shakira-fansclub.it/inde...ask=view&id=12&Itemid=34&limit=1&limitstart=2


----------



## Bruja (3 Dicembre 2006)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono le fotografie delle stesse attrici versione bionda e versione castana ...e fanno altra figura da bionde!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, versione chiara e scura, ma a me non cambia granchè.  
Credo sia anche una questione di scelta dei loro creatori di look; alcune possono portare il biondo, altre sono negate per i tratti marcatamente mediterranei......
Il mogano-rosso è già una via di mezzo.
Il biondo ha solo una qualità indiscutibile, alleggerisce i lineamenti con l'avanzare dell'età!!!
Shakira.................ehm, purtroppo non mi piace, colore di capelli a parte .
Bruja


----------

